# Rayovac Platinum pre-charged



## Black Rose (Apr 12, 2010)

As much as I like Rayovac products, I have to wonder what the marketing folks are up to with their pre-charged batteries.

If their goal is to confuse consumers, I think they are doing a great job.

First it was the well established Hybrid, then the 4.0 showed up with it's confusing "lithium" packaging.

The Hybrid is gone and has been replaced with Rayovac Platinum pre-charged batteries, available in AA, AAA, C, D, & 9V.

http://www.rayovac.com/recharge/Platinum_products.shtml
(notice that the title bar still says Rayovac Hybrid).

http://www.rayovac.com/recharge/Platinum_batteries.shtml

Guess I'll have to head over to Wally World later this week and see if any are on the shelves yet.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like they transmogrified the lithium into platinum. :thumbsdow


----------



## McAllan (Apr 23, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Sounds like they transmogrified the lithium into platinum. :thumbsdow



I don't think that's what they thought.
As cheap as it is they simply chose it over gold because platinum is even more precious than gold.
By naming them silver however and you've indicated that they're second grade.


----------



## joeparker54 (Apr 23, 2010)

Silverfox, this forum is more about the "Platinum" line of batteries. I honestly could give two wet poops about them, because it's a pretty sure bet they're just hybrids with a new name. My interest was they're new "precharged" cheapo line. Kinda thought it was a bit presumptuous and rude to close my thread and send me over here considering they're two different products and two completely different discussions. 

That aside, the new precharged line is a different battery entirely. They didn't just slap "Precharged" on the same old 1400mah cells. I accidentally unplugged the charger in the middle of a refresh cycle and lost the numbers, but I should have a capacity later this evening. So far though, It's looking like between 1500-1600mAh.:thumbsdow I guess it's not that bad though - 3/4 capacity for 3/4 the price... seems fair.


----------



## cckw (Apr 23, 2010)

Joe had a good factual thread started, but it can be continued here. I picked up a pack of the new Platinum AA's with the $3 coupon. they are on discharge now on my Maha. I'll do break-in post the numbers Sunday night or Monday. Although since they are brand new the numbers will probably look good. 

I thought the website said they were 2300 mAh, but on the battery it is marked 2100. Also I think the date code is YGA S but I don't know how to read that.

One funny observation is the battery label is mostly green. Perhaps a marketing person pointed out that vs. blue 4.0 series that the green label is better marketing for a rechargeable. Also it is an all paper package to be environmentally friendly, of course they were previously using plastic to save trees  

ETA: my maha discharged about 1700 out of each. seems decent for out of the package


----------



## joeparker54 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, I just got home from work, and on the OPP line batteries, I think I'm gonna call it at 1500mAh capacity. I tested about 1520-1550 with 4 batteries on a bc-9009. Like I said before - about 3/4 capacity at 3/4 price. I think I may return them to walmart and just go over to target and pick up some clearance hybrids for the same price ($5 after $3 off coupon (i'd link the coupon, but I'm not doing it twice dangit!)), then again I might get the platinums for $7 to see if they've changed anything but the wrapper.

P.S. - Silverfox, just know I have the utmost respect for you and your vast knowledge. You've taught me a whole lot over the past couple years.


One more thing, I feel it's important to note that the new LD715-xOP batteries are not just the same old ones relabled as LSD/Precharged - they're a new battery altogether with a different design and capacity - they seam like they're built just like the hybrids, but with less material inside (approx. 3.5g less).


----------



## Mr Happy (Apr 24, 2010)

You must admit that the first line of your other post said,


joeparker54 said:


> I was at walmart earlier and happened to notice they have the new rayovac "platinum" batteries, which are labeled as 2100mah batteries.



SilverFox was not the only one to think your post was about the new Platinum batteries on reading that. I think a PM would have sorted things out, though.


----------



## brted (Apr 24, 2010)

cckw said:


> Also I think the date code is YGA S but I don't know how to read that.



March 1, 2010. Pretty recent. Not sure about the last digit. It is for the country of origin: O is USA and Y is China. Does the packaging say what country they were made in?

http://flashlightwiki.com/Battery_date_code


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 24, 2010)

According to this introduction page, the new platiunum cells are being touted as being able to be recharged up to 275 times.

The Hybrids were being marketed as being able to be recharged up to 500 times.

I know "charged X times" is relative to how the cells are treated, etc, but that's almost half of what was previously being advertised.


----------



## cckw (Apr 24, 2010)

brted said:


> March 1, 2010. Pretty recent. Not sure about the last digit. It is for the country of origin: O is USA and Y is China. Does the packaging say what country they were made in?
> 
> http://www.cpfwiki.com/Wiki/index.php/Battery_date_code




on the cell it says Made in China. Package does not say.

package says Recharge 400 times.


----------



## fishinfool (Apr 24, 2010)

I bought a 4 pk of these yesterday and saved $3 thanks to joeparker54. I just started a break-in on them last night. I just want to see how they hold up against my eneloops. Mine are marked AGV (Feb. 2010).


----------



## cckw (Apr 25, 2010)

mine are through break-in. numbers are 1942,1942,1903,1969. minutes are 306,308,299,312, volts 1.44, 1.43, 1.43, 1.44.


----------



## fishinfool (Apr 25, 2010)

cckw said:


> mine are through break-in. numbers are 1942,1942,1903,1969. minutes are 306,308,299,312, volts 1.44, 1.43, 1.43, 1.44.


 
Mine just got done:

1948-1.43v, 1922-1.43v, 1893-1.42v, 1926-1.43v


----------



## joeparker54 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm assuming those are all Maha numbers correct?


----------



## fishinfool (Apr 26, 2010)

joeparker54 said:


> I'm assuming those are all Maha numbers correct?


 
Yes. MH C-9000


----------



## cckw (Apr 26, 2010)

joeparker54 said:


> I'm assuming those are all Maha numbers correct?



mine is maha C9000 also


----------



## keeftea (May 3, 2010)

I broke in a a set as well on a c9000. input capacity 2000. ended up 1979, 1974,2009,1995 all 1.42 volts


----------



## fishinfool (May 3, 2010)

keeftea said:


> I broke in a a set as well on a c9000. input capacity 2000. ended up 1979, 1974,2009,1995 all 1.42 volts


 
Those are much better numbers than mine. My break-in numbers were 1948, 1922, 1893, 1926. 

Was yours a brand new set? :thinking:


----------



## keeftea (May 3, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Those are much better numbers than mine. My break-in numbers were 1948, 1922, 1893, 1926.
> 
> Was yours a brand new set? :thinking:



Yes, discharged at 500ma then charged at 2A and trickled on a C801D for an hour after termination. Then drained In some of my kids hess trucks and broken in with 2000mah capacity entered.


----------



## fishinfool (May 3, 2010)

keeftea said:


> Yes, discharged at 500ma then charged at 2A and trickled on a C801D for an hour after termination. Then drained In some of my kids hess trucks and broken in with 2000mah capacity entered.


 
Yours were the Rayovac *PLATINUM* Rechargeables right? I ask because I saw a second set of Rayovac Rechargeables but it didn't say PLATINUM on it. I think I will buy a set of those other rayovacs just to compare to all the others. :wave:


----------



## keeftea (May 3, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Yours were the Rayovac *PLATINUM* Rechargeables right? I ask because I saw a second set of Rayovac Rechargeables but it didn't say PLATINUM on it. I think I will buy a set of those other rayovacs just to compare to all the others. :wave:



U got it


----------



## cckw (May 7, 2010)

I picked up some AAA and ran them through break-in on my Maha. 

752,756,754,757... 312,316,312,316.... all 4 were 1.44v


----------



## ken0123 (May 7, 2010)

cckw said:


> I picked up some AAA and ran them through break-in on my Maha.
> 
> 752,756,754,757... 312,316,312,316.... all 4 were 1.44v



cckw,
Are they Rayovac AAA Rechargeable Platinum (PL724-4) or OPP Pre-charged (LD724-4OP)?

Walmart have PL724-4 for $9.97 and LD724-4OP (Opening Product Price) for $7.47. I have the feeling that they have the same capacities for AAA size (AA size has diff. capacity). 


However, there are no actual data sheets for them. Below are the links of NM724 OPP grade and LD724 r2u grade. Perhaps, LD724-4OP might be a limited introductory product with same spec as PL724-4?

NM724 OPP grade
http://www.rayovacindustrial.com/assets/pdf/marketing_data_sheets/ld724-r2u.pdf

LD724 r2u grade
http://www.rayovacindustrial.com/assets/pdf/marketing_data_sheets/ld724-r2u.pdf


----------



## fishinfool (May 7, 2010)

cckw said:


> I picked up some AAA and ran them through break-in on my Maha.
> 
> 752,756,754,757... *312,316,312,316*.... all 4 were 1.44v


 
I'm assuming the first set of numbers are the final mah numbers, then what are the second set (in bold) of numbers? :thinking:


----------



## cckw (May 7, 2010)

Joe, these are the new platinum series, PL724-4. I don't have any of the others
Fishnfool, middle set is minutes charged to full


----------



## snakebite (May 7, 2010)

i notices the datasheet says aa but the capacity and size are for aaa.
i will keep an eye out for discontinued hybrids.
they will likely go the way of the 4.0 at deep discount.seems silly.change yor marketing fluff and dump existing stock at fire sale prices.


----------



## cckw (May 7, 2010)

snakebite said:


> i notices the datasheet says aa but the capacity and size are for aaa.
> i will keep an eye out for discontinued hybrids.
> they will likely go the way of the 4.0 at deep discount.seems silly.change yor marketing fluff and dump existing stock at fire sale prices.



I wonder how much job turnover there has been in the dept responsible for these,, either alot or none, and if none there needs to be at least one


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 17, 2010)

The Rayovac Platinum cells are still not on the shelves here in Canada.
I'm giuessing that Wal-Mart is waiting until they have depleted their stock of Hybrids before they roll out the Platinum cells.

I've been wanting to get some of these to compare to the Hybrid and 4.0 cells I already have (What can I say, I'm a battery geek ) 

This morning FedEx delivered these to my door.












On the side of the "box" section where the UPC code is, it says they are 2100 mAh.

Gotta give Rayovac a big :thumbsup: for the green packaging.


----------



## TakeTheActive (Jun 18, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> ...I've been wanting to get some of these to compare to the Hybrid and 4.0 cells I already have (What can I say, I'm a battery geek )
> 
> ...On the side of the "box" section where the UPC code is, it says they are 2100 mAh...


A few questions, NOT directed to *Black Rose* the person, but to *Black Rose* the poster (i.e. I'm not '_nit-picking_' you specifically, just the contents of the post - if that makes any sense :shrug:
I cannot find the *2100mAh* text - exactly where is it? (squinting...)

IIRC, Kodak was the ONLY other NiMH LSD AA manufacturer that ever claimed (*up to*) 2100mAh (ala a number over the 2000mAh LSD AA "_Standard_")

Is the DIAMETER of these AA cells '_slightly larger_', like the Kodaks?
.
Which leads to my 2nd question (since I only created my PhotoBucket account yesterday when replying to *fishinfool* in another thread with Excel spreadhsheet images), are YOUR photos 96dpi or 300dpi (or something else)?

Somewhere in my past research, I came across a '_problem_' when sending someone a SCANNED copy of a page with an "Attached JPG" vs a FAX in the way 96dpi vs 300dpi PRINTS on their end. I also noticed the '_fuzziness_' in both your and *fishinfool's* images and wondered if they were 96dpi and if 300dpi (or even 150dpi) would '_sharpen_' things up a bit (since 96dpi is a SCREEN resolution and 300dpi is a PRINTER resolution). :thinking:
.
3rd, I'm '*amused*' by the:
TAKES UP TO
*400*
*PHOTOS*
PER CHARGE**
AFTER FIRST CHARGE

(RED highlighting on the bottom line MINE!)
(CLICK on QUOTE and look at the SIZE TAGs I had to use to mimic theirs!!! )​
which reminds me of the RECENT poster who took a BRAND-NEW SEALED package of '*Pre-Charged*' (IIRC) cells on vacation (or was it to a wedding?) and THEN discovered that they weren't '_very_' *PRE*-charged. 
BTW, as a Rayovac Hybrid user, have you been following *Lynx_Arc's* unfortunate dilemma in *Interesting... but not recommended...*? I still have to review / re-read the *"SECOND and THIRD STAGE DISCHARGE DAMAGE"* that I referred to, but, IMHO, he took a BIG HIT for his one mishap. :thinking:


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

TakeTheActive said:


> I cannot find the *2100mAh* text - exactly where is it? (squinting...)


It's on the side (vertical) of the "box" on the back of the hang card.



> Which leads to my 2nd question ...... are YOUR photos 96dpi or 300dpi (or something else)?


I have no idea what the DPI is on them.
None of the software I use indicates DPI. Color depth is 16 Million.



> BTW, as a Rayovac Hybrid user, have you been following *Lynx_Arc's* unfortunate dilemma in *Interesting... but not recommended...*? I still have to review / re-read the *"SECOND and THIRD STAGE DISCHARGE DAMAGE"* that I referred to, but, IMHO, he took a BIG HIT for his one mishap. :thinking:


 
No, haven't been following that thread much.

I have one Hybrid AA that got overdischarged and reverse charged in a Wii remote. It seems to have come out of it well so far.
No accelerated self-discahrge rate so far and only about a 30 mAh loss of capacity.

It's currently relaxing for a few months for another self-discharge test.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 18, 2010)

I too have no idea what my dpi is but I think that taking a 3mb picture, cropping it and also resizing it down to 55kb will make any picture a little fuzzy.

Here's a pic of the side of the Rayovac Platinum package that Black Rose posted above.


----------

